# ADA Aquasoil for a 2.5 gallon



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Back in the day of my 2.5 gallon tank I got one 3 liter bag of AS Powder and had some left over


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok thats good because i'm on a tight budget, which is better though, Aquasoil or Aquasoil II?


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

This is really easy to calculate all by yourself

I'm helpful though

Multiply the area of the tank footprint by the depth of substrate
3x13x6 = 234 cubic inches

Then, use google to convert cubic inches to liters
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...ay&q=234+cubic+inches+to+liters&aq=f&oq=&aqi=

3.8 liters



AS1 seems to be a lot more popular than AS2. I haven't used either.


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

...and also apply some common sense. 3.8l in a 9l tank is too much. 40% of the tank will be substrate. 3" of substrate is meant for larger tanks. I doubt most people even put 3" in a 10g. 2l sounds like plenty for a 2.5g tank. That will give you nearly 2" in an 8" high tank, probably still more than you want. You may decide you only want a bit over 1".


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

To be a bit more exact, 2l should give you 1.7", which is probably close to what you want in a 2.5g tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

3l of asi and you will be happy as a clam.


----------



## btan (Nov 4, 2009)

i'm a ninja said:


> Allright you guys, I have a couple of questions. First: How much (how many liters) of Aquasoil would be enough for a 2.5 gallon (13x6 inches)? Second: Which is better AS II or AS I? Oh, by the way, I want the substrate to be about 3 inches thick.


I used up roughly 4L Aquasoil in my 2 gallon for about 2.5ish inch layer. So, if I had to guess, probably 5L would be enough for what you're looking for.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Any reason you want the substrate so deep? 1.5" is adequate for planting pretty much anything in there. Either way, just pick up a 3L bag (your only other option is 9L...), and along with everyone else, I'd go with the AS I.


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

I bought a 3L bag of amazonia 2 for my 5.5 gallon. A 3l bag will be PLENTY for you.

Keep in mind the ammonia will be high for a while. Mine was high for about a month before I added fish. It was still at .25 when I did add fish. I'm assuming its because there is a smaller amount of water in the tank after substrate and hardscape are added, so it's easier for ammonia and what not to remain high as the soil leaches it off.


----------

